# FISHING GAME!!!



## REO (Mar 12, 2012)

*Hello Everyone.. This is the official thread of the monthly "GONE FISHING" Contest!*

Are we ready to have some FUN???






My husband LOVES to fish.. and he wants you to join him! Catch a SPECIAL SEAHORSE and you will win a prize!

*Here is HOW TO PLAY! Read carefully.*

*7 numbers have been PRE-SELECTED before the game started.*

THOSE NUMBERS DO NOT CHANGE DURING THE CONTEST!!!





The SAME pre-selected numbers stay the same until all 7 of those numbers have been guessed!

*Those numbers are somewhere from 1 to 100.*

SO! All you have to do is Each day Post ONE GUESS from 1 to 100.

ONE GUESS PER PERSON PER DAY UNTIL ALL PRIZES HAVE BEEN WON.

(The winners will be posted in this thread)

IF you post numbers that have already been used, you will have wasted your guess.

If a number did not win before, it won't win the next day either LOL!

So post your one guess per day! A day is midnight to midnight CST.

*CLICK THIS LINK and see the great PRIZES we have for you to win!* 

*http://www.lilbeginnings.com/contest/*

If you win, be sure and thank the person who donated it! All these fun games can't happen without our generous donators!





If you'd like to donate a prize, please email Mary Lou.

The winners are:

#1 *Happy Appy*

#2 *Maple Hollow Farm*

#3 *dannigirl*

#4 *Genie *

#5* Bullockcorner*

#6 *Royal Crescent*

#7 *Shana*

When all the prizes are WON, this thread will be CLOSED.

Many, many thanks to the people that donated these nice prizes!!!

Robin, Mary Lou & the LB Team

So come on down to the LB Fishin' Hole and catch one of those special seahorses!

Let the FUN begin!





*READ THIS!!!!!!!!*

* *

* *

*All 7 winners are to email me their name and mailing address. All 7 names will be put in a jar and the two names drawn out will get the either the "mystery prize" or the test strips prize, and the other 5 will get Lil Beginnings magnets. That is the most fair way I can think of!*

* *

* *

* *

*READ THIS TOO!!*

* *

*Anyone wanting to help Mary Lou and I keeping the fun games going by generously donating a prize, please contact myself or Mary Lou! We'd appreciate it!*


----------



## cassie (Mar 12, 2012)

43


----------



## bluerogue (Mar 12, 2012)

77


----------



## walkermini (Mar 12, 2012)

14


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Mar 12, 2012)

#5, may it be yummy to a fish!


----------



## Minimor (Mar 12, 2012)

16


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 12, 2012)

*99 for Monday!!*


----------



## Genie (Mar 12, 2012)

_74_


----------



## Riverrose28 (Mar 12, 2012)

For Mon. 19


----------



## REO (Mar 12, 2012)

Keep guessing! I'll be back later!


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Mar 12, 2012)

for Monday: 51


----------



## BeeBopMini (Mar 12, 2012)

Lets start with #12 this morning


----------



## Reble (Mar 12, 2012)

Number today is # 60


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Mar 12, 2012)

Ok I say... 46!


----------



## Zipper (Mar 12, 2012)

75 for Monday


----------



## ruffian (Mar 12, 2012)

87


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 12, 2012)

I love this game, but I won foaling strips last month (which I am so happy about)I am so thankful for mary lou and libeginnings and all the wonderful folks who donate for this game.Thanks alot





I have question when someone wins how long do they have to wait to be able to play again


----------



## mad for mini's (Mar 12, 2012)

# 30


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 12, 2012)

82


----------



## Catsie (Mar 12, 2012)

My lucky number: 27!


----------



## mini horse mania (Mar 12, 2012)

79...


----------



## happy appy (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm going with the years i've been married - 22.


----------



## Barnmother (Mar 12, 2012)

For Monday the 12th I guess 54


----------



## Mr.T (Mar 12, 2012)

24


----------



## Royal Crescent (Mar 12, 2012)

36


----------



## REO (Mar 12, 2012)

Not yet!


----------



## heartkranch (Mar 12, 2012)

#9

(btw robin couldn't get ahold of the vet)


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 12, 2012)

17


----------



## cowgurl_up (Mar 12, 2012)

31


----------



## iabecca (Mar 12, 2012)

I'll try 50


----------



## dannigirl (Mar 12, 2012)

88 for monday


----------



## fancyshadow (Mar 12, 2012)

33


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Mar 12, 2012)

78 for the year my hubs was born


----------



## REO (Mar 12, 2012)

MBminis, I forgot to answer your question! We like, that if someone won the month before, that they sit out the present month, to give the others a chance.


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 12, 2012)

REO said:


> MBminis, I forgot to answer your question! We like, that if someone won the month before, that they sit out the present month, to give the others a chance.


Okay I agree



I just like playing



Winning was a plus


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Mar 12, 2012)

So no winning numbers yet?


----------



## REO (Mar 12, 2012)

Not yet!


----------



## mad for mini's (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm guessing #76 for today ( Tuesday )



I hope I have the time right and it is Tuesday for the game as well.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 13, 2012)

*We say 62 for Tuesday!*


----------



## Minimor (Mar 13, 2012)

21 for Tuesday


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Mar 13, 2012)

How about 25 for Tuesday-- here fishy, fishy


----------



## Genie (Mar 13, 2012)

71


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Mar 13, 2012)

20 for Tuesday!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Mar 13, 2012)

38


----------



## happy appy (Mar 13, 2012)

I'll take 69 for Tuesday!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 13, 2012)

#23


----------



## bullockcorner (Mar 13, 2012)

*How about #3?*


----------



## Catsie (Mar 13, 2012)

7 for Tuesday -- hope this hasn't been guessed, page 2 won't load for me!


----------



## heartkranch (Mar 13, 2012)

95


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 13, 2012)

35 for Tuesday.


----------



## cowgurl_up (Mar 13, 2012)

93 is my Tuesdays guess!


----------



## dannigirl (Mar 13, 2012)

44 for tues


----------



## Barnmother (Mar 13, 2012)

60 for Tuesday


----------



## SHANA (Mar 13, 2012)

45 for today


----------



## walkermini (Mar 13, 2012)

65 for Tuesday


----------



## Reble (Mar 13, 2012)

# 10


----------



## iabecca (Mar 13, 2012)

How about 1 for Tuesday!!!


----------



## REO (Mar 13, 2012)

Sorry, I have not been feeling well.

*Happy Appy, Maple Hollow Farm & dannigirl* please email me with your info.

[email protected]

Congrats!


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Mar 13, 2012)

15


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 13, 2012)

So excited! I emailed ya, thanks a bunch!!!!


----------



## Royal Crescent (Mar 13, 2012)

48


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Mar 13, 2012)

4


----------



## Mr.T (Mar 13, 2012)

89


----------



## dgrminis (Mar 13, 2012)

2 for tuesday!


----------



## frostedpineminis (Mar 13, 2012)

6 please


----------



## dreaminmini (Mar 13, 2012)

I will try 68.


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Mar 13, 2012)

13 for my birthday


----------



## happy appy (Mar 13, 2012)

Woot! Woot! I never win anything, I'm so excited!


----------



## bluerogue (Mar 14, 2012)

96


----------



## Nancy (Mar 14, 2012)

45


----------



## SHANA (Mar 14, 2012)

94


----------



## Minimor (Mar 14, 2012)

91


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 14, 2012)

*We pick 57 for Wednesday!*


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Mar 14, 2012)

55


----------



## Zipper (Mar 14, 2012)

8 for Wed.


----------



## walkermini (Mar 14, 2012)

18 fo Wednesday!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Mar 14, 2012)

28


----------



## mad for mini's (Mar 14, 2012)

#9 Our fun is almost done, not many numbers left



Maybe next time we could add more numbers to choose from so our guessing could last longer


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Mar 14, 2012)

For Weds I choose................63!


----------



## Genie (Mar 14, 2012)

We'll try Jack Benny's age ****39


----------



## heartkranch (Mar 14, 2012)

72


----------



## Southern_Heart (Mar 14, 2012)

100


----------



## bullockcorner (Mar 14, 2012)

Let's try #11


----------



## Reble (Mar 14, 2012)

# 92


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 14, 2012)

32 for Wednesday.


----------



## REO (Mar 14, 2012)

Some of you are guessing used (non-winning) numbers





*Genie and Bullockcorner Congrats!* Email me your info!

[email protected]

TWO more still in the LB pond to catch!


----------



## dannigirl (Mar 14, 2012)

woo Hoo!!! THanks


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Mar 14, 2012)

84


----------



## dgrminis (Mar 14, 2012)

26 for wednesday!


----------



## Royal Crescent (Mar 14, 2012)

83


----------



## Little Bits (Mar 14, 2012)

24


----------



## Genie (Mar 14, 2012)

_Thank you soooooooo much _


----------



## frostedpineminis (Mar 14, 2012)

34 please


----------



## Barnmother (Mar 14, 2012)

60


----------



## REO (Mar 14, 2012)

*Royal Crescent* you got one! Email me! [email protected]

There's one more!


----------



## madmax (Mar 14, 2012)

80 .................


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 15, 2012)

We pick *86* for Thursday!


----------



## SHANA (Mar 15, 2012)

98


----------



## madmax (Mar 15, 2012)

42.....


----------



## mad for mini's (Mar 15, 2012)

# 56 is my guess for Thursday. Here little fishy !


----------



## heartkranch (Mar 15, 2012)

64


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 15, 2012)

53


----------



## cowgurl_up (Mar 15, 2012)

85 is my number for Thursday


----------



## walkermini (Mar 15, 2012)

73


----------



## Reble (Mar 15, 2012)

#97


----------



## dreaminmini (Mar 15, 2012)

i will try 58


----------



## Catsie (Mar 15, 2012)

29 for Thursday!


----------



## REO (Mar 15, 2012)

*Shana* caught him! Email me Shana [email protected]

Game over for this month! Thanks for playing!


----------



## bullockcorner (Mar 15, 2012)

Woo Hoooooo!! Thank you SO much!! I have had a couple really bad things happen lately, and needed a little something to pick me up.


----------



## SHANA (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## Royal Crescent (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks so much!!


----------

